# Reaper's Imperial Fists



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys, 

In an effort to downsize the amount of models I have and never use, I'm selling off my imperial fists army. 

The origional log, where many of the pictures of this army can be found is HERE but PLEASE NOTE, not everything in the log is for sale, read on!

So, for sale I have:

10 terminators, including 5 assault terminators and 5 regular ones, there are some space hulk ones scattered in there too! 

17 Tactical marines, kitted out as a 10 man unit with Hb, melta and fist. And a 7 man combat squad with a PF.

NOTE: All the tactical marines have imperial fist shoulder pads, and they all have non standard heads (ie. forge world, beakie or max mini)

5 Sniper scouts with pig iron heads.

5 regular scouts with pig iron heads. 

1 Custom all plastic captain with sword and shield! 

1 Space hulk Librarian

1 Converted Chaplain


The RRP for this would be around £160 (hard to price becuase of the SH stuff)

From your average discount site, the price would be somewhere around £120(again, difficult to precisely measure because of conversions and SH parts) 

I'm offering this army for £65 (excluding shipping, which will be calculated when I have a buyer. You will only pay what I pay for postage [receipts are available on request])

I'm only really interested in UK sales, but if you're from outside the UK and are interested let me know, but just be aware postage probably won't be that cheap lol.


This army will be available for two weeks before it goes on ebay!


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

I want it! so badly if only i had the cash, infact i would have it soo just got sell off my Woc and some teutogen oop empire and, probably my adeptus arbites 40k army


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The first post is finally updated, and I've added in some extra characters for you lovely people!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

BUMP. 

I've dropped the price by £20 becuase I need these guys gone!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Would you be interested in splitting up the squads? im interested in the scouts is all


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

PM sent! :grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Another bump. I need this army to be sold ASAP so I've dropped the price to £65. Merry Monday one and all!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

This army is sold. 

But what has eight legs, claws, a tail, is red all over and may be up for sale in the coming months? Watch this space!


----------

